# WADDL Testing



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I was just browsing the WADDL site to find out what it takes to get a herd tested for CAE/CL. I am taking on a few goats and want to get everyone tested. At the same time, a friend of mine wants her herd tested as well. 
I cant locate the instructions to self test (even though I KNOW I saw it before). Could some one point me in the right direction and also tell me what the process will be like.
Thanks.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Google "blood draw for CAE" and get the blood taken. There is an accession form on the WADDL site so make a copy. It says all kinds of vet names and signatures but just ignore that and put your own name where it is appropriate. Follow their directions for shipping, which is also right on the site.
Use a red top tube for the blood, it doesn't have to be spun. Label every tube with the goat's name and your name and then in the large white space at the bottom of the form make a list with every goat's name on it, corresponding to the tubes.

Make sure you wrap it in a crushproof box. THe priority mail small boxes work great but then have to be wrapped if you send it overnight or some other way. Otherwise priority works although they prefer overnight. But as long as it gets there in 6 days it is OK.

Check the site to see if you need to send money. They bill me so I'm not sure the policy anymore but it used to be thatt they don't want money up front. It's pretty fast like a week and a half.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Draw the blood into a sterile red top vacuum tube. You can either use the two ended needle to accomplish this or draw the blood with a syringe and inject it into the redtop. Make sure to use clean needles, tubes and everything between goats so you don't get any cross contamination. (I know you already knew that but had to say it anyway...lol) They like the samples to be clean so try not to get blood all over the outside of the tubes. Print and complete the accession form. This is simply a sheet that lists what you are sending them, tells them who you are, what your shipping address is and what you want them to do with the samples. List each sample tube separately on the form and make sure each tube is clearly labeled so they can match it to the list on the form. Here is a link to the accession form. http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/depts_waddl/f ... sWADDL.pdf

The fees are higher for out of state testing but still much cheaper than having the vet do them. Here is the fee schedule. http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/depts_waddl/fees.aspx

Basically you have to pay a $10 accession fee for them to process the paperwork. A per tube fee for the test you want done, generally about $6.50 per tube and then the return shipping cost.

When you package the tubes wrap them in paper towels and box them securely with an ice pack. Ship them next day or second day FedEx to their address on the web site. Make sure there are enough paper towels in the box to soak up any blood from a broken tube. Blood dripping from your package is a sure way to get your package dropped from delivery. We actually wrap each tube then seal them in a ziplock bag then layer paper towels around them and the ice pack. We have never had a problem.

They are considered the best in the business for CAE testing.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

ooooppps, sorry for the duplicate info. We posted at the same time...lol


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for your help!!
I ordered the clot tubes from Pulmolab last night for short $$ and have copied the forms. I already have the syringes and everything else I need (except a good stong Goat Holder) for when the day comes. 

I hope to find that I am (or my herd is) CL and CAE free. My boys show no symptoms, but want to be start with a clean slate and then test before I introduce any new goats into the herd.

Unfortuantely, my friends herd is most likely positive for CAE. Just walking out to her pasture you can hear the creeking. Pull out some grain and all the pops and cracks of her goats joints sounds like someone making Jiffy Pop.

Well, As soon as I test......I will give an update on the results.
Again, thanks!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

We always used plain empty red top tubes with no clotting agent.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

You want what are referred to as red top tubes. They have a red cap and no agents in them.
Your friends goats may not have CAE. Cracking and popping knees are quite common in goats and don't signal anything of importance. The only way to know is to test.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Below is copied from the FAQ's on the WADDL site. Would you say, in your opinion, I am OK with the tubes I got? I specifically purchased the tubes with a cotting agent due to WADDL's wording. 
Let me know what you think before I waste a bunch of time and $$$$.



3. What type of sample is needed for CAE testing?
We recommend working with your veterinarian to obtain appropriate samples. Blood should be collected into a five or ten ml. "red-top" clot tube or serum separator tube. Leave the blood at room temperature for at least 1 hour to allow clot formation. We do not recommend separating the serum from the clot prior to shipment. Send blood sample(s) to the lab by overnight mail (FedEx (choose "Standard Overnight" for quickest delivery), UPS, or USPS).


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Here is what we use.
http://www.expressmedicalsupplies.com/k ... 20848.html
We generally buy them from the vet supply in town. I think you are fine with any of the "Red Top" tubes as long as they don't contain an additive. We generally buy the 16 X 100mm size which holds about 10ml


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

You definitely don't want the ones with a clotting agent. They will clot by themselves.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: WADDL Testing (TEST RESULTS ARE IN!!!)*

The tests are back. I did not test my boys yet but I did test my friends. She tested 7 animals, four were positive and three were negative.

Unfortunatly during the testing I noticed a few cyst like bumps in one of her goats udder. Also this same goat just had twins. One was still born, the other deformed and difficulty breathing. I suspect pyogenes...we find out on Thursday when the vet comes. I drew a pus from the cyst and it has all the symptoms of pyogenes but I have little experience with it. Only one other goat in my life have I know to be effected. She was culled. I'll let you know when I find out for sure.

My poor friend, she can't seem to catch a break with this herd.


----------

